# help needed.



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

i am more than willing to help anyone on any subject other than flat roofs. Just let me know via email and we can go from thre. I keep things like that private to keep your info safe. Or pm me. either way im here to help with what i know.


----------

